
Show HN: Eddy Travels – AI travel assistant on WhatsApp with voice understanding - adomasb
https://www.eddytravels.com/blog/2019/6/25/eddy-travels-launches-on-whatsapp-2
======
adomasb
Hi everyone!

My name is Adomas Baltagalvis and I'm the co-founder and CMO of Eddy Travels.

Eddy Travels is an AI-powered travel assistant that helps people plan their
trips more easily. Travelers can send text or voice messages to the digital
assistant and receive personalized suggestions for the best flights, hotels,
car rentals, and other services in seconds.

Some things you can try: "Flights from Toronto to New York in August" "Hotel
in Berlin on September 21 - 27" "Italian restaurants in London"

And if you have any questions or feedback, please do share them with me.
Thanks!

Adomas

------
sandeeptodi
Tried it on whatsapp, pretty good in throwing up options, and as fast as a
regular travel site. The good part is that (I guess) they try to show only the
best options so you can choose quickly, instead of the hundreds that ticketing
sites generally throw up.

~~~
adomasb
Thank you for checking it out! And yes, the system analyses hundreds of
different flight options but only shows the best ones based on different
criteria.

------
lucasverra
are you the builder of this ?

~~~
adomasb
Hi Lucas!

Yes, my name is Adomas Baltagalvis and I'm one of the co-founders of Eddy
Travels. If you have any questions or feedback, feel free to share them with
me.

~~~
lucasverra
first: on a backend point of view, how did you manage to automate the
questions answers on whatsapp front ? Do you guys have an authorized access to
whatsapp API? or you hooked an android device with WA business and the device
recieves/send and then bridges to somewhere else (your actual endpoint) ?

ps: im interested as fellow founder and avid traveller.

~~~
eddylt
Thanks for the questions, Lucas. It's a standard chatbot setup - and yes, we
have authorized access. We had to apply and answer all kinds of questions
about our business and use case to be approved by WhatsApp. The actual
integration is done via Smooch.io. Does this answer your question?

